# Filter Floss from walmart. What brand?



## nathan3b (Nov 10, 2008)

I did a little researching on here and on Google to find out that you can use a cheap alternative to filter floss. I also found a few posts stating what type of floss to use but couldn't find anything specific on what type of brand and polyester batting to use. I went over to walmart today and found that almost all of the brands they had did not mention any hypoallergenic or any flame retardant chemicals labels so I wasnâ€™t too sure what type to purchase. They have a few bags that state in very bold letters "100% Polyester stuffing " but in fine print at the bottom says "Uses: Toys, Pillows ect.." From what I gather around here is not to use anything that states to use for pillows because it can contain some harmful chemical that can be lethal to fish.

What kind of brand/quilt batting do you guys use when purchasing filter floss from walmart? is the blue bag "Eversoft" labelled "100% polyester stuffing" safe?


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

From Walmart I buy a purple bag brand Morning Glory Low Loft Quilters Polyester Batting. Works great and I prefer the batting rather than the stuffing b/c it comes in a sheet, not all loose.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

What she said :thumb: 
If you buy loose stuffing, a little cheaper, find a way to keep loose strands from getting in your tank. Had some get in an impeller, what a racket.
Look in the DIY section for filter bags, if you like..pics of the bags I use and the wally floss


----------



## nathan3b (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the quick replys!


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

I use the stuff called Ever Soft. Don't know if there is a difference between the products available in the US vs Canada but I have been using this stuff for about a year and no deaths yet.


----------



## huff442 (Oct 26, 2006)

I buy my filter material from Grainger.com. I just bought a new roll of 1" thick bonded polyester that's 20" wide x 90'-0 long for $44. If I replace my filters in both my sumps every month, that roll will last me almost 3 years! That's only 0.65c per filter. I love buying in bulk.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I buy the stuff in the blue bag cause its the exact same as the stuff at the pet shops and it wont get caught in your impeller or tank if you use it right :thumb:


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

I use pillow stuffing (20 oz bags).

I get it from Michaels (sewing and craft store). They always have 40% off coupons in the paper...which makes it cheaper than Wal-Mart (and they don't abuse their employees like Wal-Mart does)...


----------



## JeffreyL (May 31, 2006)

The Morning Glory Premium Polyester Fiberfill in the pale green bag is also excellent. I get it from Walmart, too. It holds together much better than their other fiberfill they carry. A lot fewer strands flying around.


----------



## bma57 (Sep 16, 2007)

natalie559 said:


> I prefer the batting rather than the stuffing b/c it comes in a sheet, not all loose.


+1. I made the same progression experimenting with my DIY wet/dry. I went through a few bags of the loose stuffing, but found that it's difficult to pack with uniform density. No matter how hard I tried, I always seemed to get a thin spot that let the waste through. A few layers of the batting does a MUCH better job of mechanical filtering and takes up much less space so I have room to add other media if I want..

I haven't done any actual calculations, but I don't think the batting is any more expensive. It costs more to buy a bag, but I get several more changes out of a bag of batting than I do loose stuffing.


----------

